# Procedural Dating Kit



## eightthirty (Mar 24, 2006)

*I heard about this on the radio.....one of the guys bought it. It's availble at Target.com. It's hilarious to me. The guy is going to try it over the weekend ...actually I went to h.s. with him - and report his findings Monday morn. Yes, this is the morning show I always talk about!! *







Are you so hot you can’t keep up with demand? Then hook yourself up with this administrative kit for pros. Handy Notification of Attraction cards communicate initial interest (along with a small-print disclaimer that indemnifies you from further commitment); Contact Information Exchange cards eliminate scribbled-on-napkin complications. Fill-in-the-blank and check-box forms manage business from there forward. Date Feedback Cards keep him informed, with ratings on Hygiene, Conversation, Chemistry and more, and offer pragmatic "Next Steps" like "Call me," "Lose my number" or "Psychotherapy." The Relationship Resume covers all you need to know. The Exclusivity Agreement, Notification of Non-Exclusivity and Sexual Release form are for more advanced users.






• Kit of tongue-in-cheek forms, contracts and tracking tools for professional daters

• Handy Notification of Attraction and Contact Information Exchange cards activate the process

• Relationship Resume and Sexual Release form disclose all the need-to-knows and pertinent objectives

• Notification of Non-Exclusivity and Exclusivity Agreement are contracts stipulating terms and expectations


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 15, 2006)

oh, my god LMAO


----------



## eightthirty (May 17, 2006)

No doubt! Apparently the dude never used it. He's been shaping up (since I attended h.s. with him) and here is what he looks like now.


----------



## Sofia (May 22, 2006)

Dating kit? lolll I love it. :laughing:


----------



## karrieann (May 22, 2006)

He's super cute but the shaved chest with the bit of 'Happy Trail' is too much! hahaha!!!


----------



## Jennifer (May 22, 2006)

OH, MY GOD. he's HOT!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 12, 2006)

interesting


----------



## hollyxann (Jul 12, 2006)

wow thats an interesting kit...ive never seen those before...lmao...and that guy is cute!!


----------

